# Phenibut dosage



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

For anyone thats tried it, whats a good dose to take for social situations? I took 500mg on friday, waited 4 hrs and didn't feel anything. I ended up just drinking alcohol the rest of the night. I Took 1g the next night(saturday) and still didnt feel anything. I drank the same amount of alcohol I normally do. Are my dosages too small? Im gonna try it again next weekend.


----------



## Lateralus (Oct 28, 2007)

I take 3.5g or 4g and believe me you will notice it. Especially if you are drinking.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

i guess ill try 1.5g this weekend


----------



## tiberius (Feb 9, 2007)

1.5g is the maximum I've tried. Usually I take 0.5g or 1g. My stomache doesn't like it too much so I haven't tried higher dosages. At this level it doesn't have a huge effect, but it is noticeable and it takes the edge off of anxiety. Keep in mind that the tolerance builds up real quick! If you use it only on weekends you should be fine.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

Could the problem be that I took it with food? I was assuming it wouldnt make a difference, just that it would take longer to kick in. 2 hrs on empty stomach and about 4 hrs with food.


----------



## 40watta (Oct 12, 2008)

well i took 1.5g on semi-full stomach and still nada. Maaybe i felt slightly dizzy but that couldve been that i was on the computer at 3am. Im gonna try 2g on empty stomach this weekend.


----------



## Disintegrate (Jun 28, 2006)

I started really low, less than .5g and increased the dose about a .5g each time. I didn't feel anything until I got up to 3g. I've taken as high as 4g and been okay, but I've read of people getting quite sick at around that dose.

For me, it seems to kick in after about 2 hours when taking after eating.


----------

